# Can female rats be calmed?



## echoandwhisper (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiya
I have two female rats (roughly 5 months old). they're pretty social and seems very comfortable with us.
I was just wondering if there is any secret trick to calming them down a little. 
They seem all too happy to run all about the place and us for that matter, but they wont stay sat on you or stay still while you stroke them.
I know this is just something that comes with female rats, but is there anyway to make them stay still for even a little while?
Thanks


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would also like to know.

My rat, Seattle, doesn't stay still unless she is in her hammock sleeping. Whenever I take her out she uses my as a ladder from the table to the couch. I had her out this morning for an hour, and she laid down on me for two second... once. 

I, myself, have yet to make Seattle lay down on me for 5+ seconds.


----------



## echoandwhisper (Sep 8, 2010)

hahahaha! im not the only ladder then. thats nice to know


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

As far as I know the only way those little girls are gonna calm down is when they get older. Maybe. Haha.

All of our girls are almost frantic when they get out of their cages for playtime, especially Tali. They're just crazy little creatures. Give them lots of activities and challenges while they're out, keep them stimulated. A bored girl rat is a dangerous beastie.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I think girlies are just crazy in general ;D Even my older girls (over 2 years) still aren't that interested in sitting still for cuddles. They have far more important things to do!!


----------



## Sheepy (May 12, 2010)

My two are little balls of energy and just keep going and going... 

Have never found a way to get them to settle down.. lol


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

The only time they sit still is when they sleep. I love the little wrigglers.


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

my 4 girls have calmed down as they get older. and i find that if you just get out one at a time they are a little more calm, maybe thats just mine though. females are crazy, boys are bums.


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

I've spent time with boy and girl rats and girls are pretty energtic.. but when I put them in my jacket pocket they pretty much calm right down! they sleep on there for hours, bathe eachother, and just chill out! it's nice  I think the main thing is that they get restless in their cage, so the longer you have them outside of the cage, the more they treat being outside as normal. after a long time of being outside of their cage, they might become less excitable to be out and may relax and treat you as one of their hammocks ;D that's the only advice I can give really. I don't believe there is some magic trick to get them to calm. you could try a lot of activities to tire them out? maybe your girls will be more calm after. but in the big picture I guess being energetic is just a trait that needs to be accepted by rat owners


----------



## lashes (Sep 12, 2010)

My girls will ride my shoulders and hang out in pockets. They aren't big on being held for extended periods though. They're pretty squirmy. If we take them on the couch, sometimes they'll sit and cuddle though. It works especially well if they're sleepy.


----------

